# gonna pursue my true love



## APBcustoms (Sep 15, 2014)

well there goes the girlfriend after two years so guess im just gonna pursue my one true love. wood that is i mean its beautiful smells nice and best of all it doesnt talk back.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## SENC (Sep 15, 2014)

Sweet dreams of curly, burly cocobolo my friend. Sorry, I know it sucks. The good news is you still have Tony to make you laugh (or to laugh at). Will be thinking of you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 15, 2014)

As the old saying goes... there are more fish in the sea. Perhaps it would be more appropriate to say that there are more burls in the forest. At least you'll have more money now! Hate to hear though. Always sucks ending a relationship.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## APBcustoms (Sep 15, 2014)

you know i ended it tonight I have alot of growing up to do before im ready for an serious relationship i mean im 19 years old. she didnt support my dreams of working with wood and was getting in the way of them. i want to be able to get on my own to feet

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 15, 2014)

I feel for you Austin, at your age it is tough, at least it was for me, you will find the right one, in the mean time, enjoy your woodworking free of distractions...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 15, 2014)

Sorry to hear of the woes bro...but like you said, you are too young for a serious relationship. There's someone out there for ya....

It's when you stop lookin for one that they come out of the woodwork. Like watching the grass grow....let it be. It'll grow.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 15, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> Sorry to hear of the woes bro...but like you said, you are too young for a serious relationship. There's someone out there for ya....
> 
> It's when you stop lookin for one that they come out of the woodwork. Like watching the grass grow....let it be. It'll grow.



Marc's words are Very true- don't worry be happy. Ya gotta be you and if that is not good enough-best you both move on. When It is right- you do not have to think about it.............

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## APBcustoms (Sep 16, 2014)

It's so great to have a woodbarter family to support you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Sep 16, 2014)

Nice that you could see through the blindness of love. My wife hasn't supported all the hobbies I've been into but she has more than just supported my woodworking hobby all the way. I feel lucky and she that she is an incredibly smart woman with great instinct (well except her taste in men).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brandon (Sep 16, 2014)

Sorry to hear that man. Just keep your chin up and all will be ok

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 16, 2014)

It will get better man. I know it sucks now, but just keep making sawdust. She'll come along when you least expect it. TA

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 16, 2014)

It hurts to watch a relationship with someone you loved, and with whom you shared so much, come to an end. Even if it was something you saw coming it's still not easy. You sound mature enough to realize not to be bitter toward her. I hope you two parted with some semblance of respect for one another. You've been given some great advice and I can't really add anything to what Marc said - he is 100% correct. If I was there I'd take you out to woodcraft for a shopping spree. You're a great guy Austin and we're here for you.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Sep 16, 2014)

Kevin said:


> It hurts to watch a relationship with someone you loved, and with whom you shared so much with, come to an end. Even if it was something you saw coming it's still not easy. You sound mature enough to realize not to be bitter toward her. I hope you two parted with some semblance of respect for one another. You've been given some great advice and I can't really add anything to what Marc said - he is 100% correct. If I was there I'd take you out to woodcraft for a shopping spree. You're a great guy Austin and we're here for you.




Thanks and I ended it so yeah I saw it coming lol. Was definately something i want to do again. And hey they have and online store 


You know kevin I'm really wanting to see one of the beautiful red trees cut down maybe sometime next year I'll have to come by and see how it's done also id love to check out the saw mill

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Sep 16, 2014)

Glad to see some humor, Austin - a great sign! And, in that same vein, I'll post what I wanted to initially but decided it might still be too early for humor.

It was the baby alligator purse, wasn't it?

Notwithstanding all of our joking about that a while back (I actually thought the purse was very cool), it offers an insight that might be valuable to you in the future. The "right one", whomever that lucky gal will be, would have gushed about and never let you even discuss selling that purse no matter whether she hated it or was freaked out by it - it would have been important to her because you loved it and you thought it would make her feel special so you spent your hard earned money on it for her. When it is "right", it is like that.

Then you get married and all bets are off.

Reactions: Agree 6 | Funny 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Sep 16, 2014)

SENC said:


> Glad to see some humor, Austin - a great sign! And, in that same vein, I'll post what I wanted to initially but decided it might still be too early for humor.
> 
> It was the baby alligator purse, wasn't it?
> 
> ...




Hahaha dam that should be the test looks like I'll be holding on to the creepy ass bag I was going to cut it into knife sheaths but dam this will be fun. 

Also I think the best way to recover from something painful is to just laugh and maybe cry a bit but I got the tears out last night so now it's time to try and enjoy life and laugh at stupid stuff and be happy

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 16, 2014)

Austin, sorry to hear the news. But, the right one will come along when it's the right time for you. It might take a while (I was a few days shy of my 27th birthday when I met my wife and was completely single through all that time up until I met her), but you gotta make sure she's the right one for you. If Katy had come along even a year sooner in my life, I'm not sure I would have had the maturity needed to make it work.

Hope things go well in getting the woodworking business going and that the right one for you - and someone who will support your dreams - comes along at just the right time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Sep 16, 2014)

It'll be a while till I go searching again I'll probably be moving out south in the next 3-4 years because well it's cheaper better people in my perspective and I want a bigger property to grow some trees.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Sep 16, 2014)

Lousiana! Great food and jobs galore!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Sep 16, 2014)

We'll and great people like me!


----------



## APBcustoms (Sep 16, 2014)

Came home to everything I've ever given her I almost threw it away but against my better judgement I looked and decided since we are having a yard sale might as well make some money also got two awesome shirts for my birthday so ima keep them because well one was 80 bucks and she even had the receipt with it but ima wear it for sure it's really nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 16, 2014)

APBcustoms said:


> It'll be a while till I go searching again I'll probably be moving out south in the next 3-4 years because well it's cheaper better people in my perspective and I want a bigger property to grow some trees.



Searchin never worked for me. Found myself single though at age 45 -2 kids and wondered how the hell will love happen again???? 2 yrs later while I was falling asleep on the couch somebody knocked on the door- I opened the door and there was a cute little blonde in a business suit -there to pick up her son- it was 6 PM and at 1:30 AM we decided we better quit talking- I had to get up at 3:30. We have been together and talking ever since. The right gal will find you if you shut all the other noise out!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Blueglass (Sep 16, 2014)

I agree with Mike searching didn't work for poo! I had known my wife for many years and it took me awhile and a few psycho chicks to realize the right woman was right in front of me. And like him we still end up talking to 3 in the morning about everything and nothing. Good luck.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 16, 2014)

APBcustoms said:


> Came home to everything I've ever given her I almost threw it away but against my better judgement I looked and decided since we are having a yard sale might as well make some money also got two awesome shirts for my birthday so ima keep them because well one was 80 bucks and she even had the receipt with it but ima wear it for sure it's really nice.



Austin, just be careful what you sell/throw away. I know you're hurting now, but down the line you might regret getting rid of it. Stay strong! TA

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Sep 20, 2014)

well yesterday i got a box from barry in the mail then today I got like 6 more. 
you guys are awesome ill be doing some hard core turning and will try and do justice to the beautiful pieces i received. i really cant thank you guys enough but i guess a wine bottle stopper just might help show a little appreciation. also i went to the tractor pull today and it was amazing.

ps. you all my my mom tear up quite a bit.

Reactions: Like 3 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 20, 2014)

Tractor pulls used to be awesome. I guess they still are, but the last few years our local one had gotten more and more commercialized to the point that this last one we went to had so many minutes between pulls we decided it was probably our last.

Glad the wood faerie stopped by your place. Get busy.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Sep 20, 2014)

Yeah for us it was nice we spent all day grillen out and sitting in the back of are friends massive pick up. He needs one of those letters that pull down to get in but we just jumped and had to do pull ups and I'm a big guy so that was tricky

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blueglass (Sep 20, 2014)

Hope you found something you liked, ha ha.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 20, 2014)

Love tractor pulls. And wood. Sounds like a perfect day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 20, 2014)

Nice. Real nice. Glad you found a happy place....

We just had our harvest fair last week. I'm 1 mile from the grounds and they have tractor pulls too. I could hear em roarin the sled up the track. I love that sound.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 20, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Love tractor pulls. And wood. Sounds like a perfect day.



I second that!TA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Sep 25, 2014)

Got another box with curly Koa and redwood!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 25, 2014)

APBcustoms said:


> Got another box with curly Koa and redwood!!!!!!!!!!!



Damn. Ima leave my wife if Henry will send me some CK.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SENC (Sep 25, 2014)

That one didnt come from me... but I'll set a piece aside for you, Kevin, just in case!

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Sep 25, 2014)

I believe it was @ripjack13 who sent it?


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 25, 2014)

Yep..twas me that sent it....nice n full.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Sep 25, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> Yep..twas me that sent it....nice n full.



I really don't think you could of packed it more full I mean wow I tried putting it back in the box and well I failed miserably lol thanks so much also do you know if the koa is dry? Lastly since you're getting a stopper for the gun grip trade I'm going to send you cufflinks instead

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 25, 2014)

Koa should be dry....it's been sitting for 2 years. I need to pick up a moisture meter soon.

Thank you for the cufflink offer, but I'll need to decline them. I never wear em. Nor do I need anything in return for the box.....it's a gift.

Reactions: +Karma 2


----------



## APBcustoms (Sep 25, 2014)

Also I'm gonna send out the grips probably tomorrow


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 25, 2014)

Cool beans.....


----------



## APBcustoms (Sep 25, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> Cool beans.....



I'm excited

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Sep 25, 2014)

If you sent me a box and would like a bottle stopper in return please pm me your address so I can ship them to you


----------

